# General > General Knives & Blades >  Condor knives??

## oldtrap59

Got a new issue of Backwoodsman yesterday. As I was going through it I noticed an ad for a knife company called Condor knife & tool. Haven't noticed this one before so went to their site for a look. Now I understand it's hard to tell alot about a knife from a picture on a site like they have but most of the knives I looked at had a stamped look about them. Made them look kinda on the cheap side although they may be good knives.
My question is. Have any of you had any dealings with Condor and what did you think of their product? Btw I kinda liked what they call the Boomslanger and their rendition of the nussmuck.

Oldtrap

----------


## rebel

Sourdough is selling a condor knife on the classified marketplace section ( http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ore-quot-Knife.). You could ask him. ???

----------


## Sourdough

There knives are very utility, strong, simple, basic. The sheaths are very high quality. It is a good tool. but not a piece of art. They are knives you can use, and even abuse. Negative is they would not be good for a person with very "Small" hands.

----------


## lucznik

I have the Basic Bushcraft knife; the mid sized one.   

Mine is a little different from the one pictured on the website.  My knife's scales are quite a bit darker and my sheath is of a very different style and color than that pictured.   (Mine is black.)  The basic shape of the knife however, is the same.  

It is not a "high end" knife.  The blade itself, for example, does not run down the exact middle of the blade's thickness.  Having said that, I field dressed 5 pronghorn (2 bucks and 3 does) with it this year and in use this had no effect at all.  The tanto-like shape of the blade was something I was a little concerned with but, it actually proved very helpful when splitting the animals up the middle to access the internal organs.  Knives with narrower, pointier tips often have a tendency to find and pierce the stomach.  I didn't have any such trouble with this particular knife.  

The "epoxy black powder coating" does a good job of keeping moisture off all but the very edge of the blade which helps keep it from rusting.  I did use a grinder to pull the coating off the back of the blade so that I can (in theory) use it to make sparks.    

The wood to metal fitting is very good and the scales are some kind of hardwood.  

In all, I really like the Condor.  The blade is easy to sharpen and holds an edge well.  The sheath is of excellent quality.  I bought mine as a trial go at a carbon steel blade before investing in something more "high quality" like a RAT knife but really, I don't know that I feel much like spending a C-note + on a RAT when this little beauty works so well and cost me less than $30.

----------


## Rick

Looks like they are made in El Salvador.

----------


## Winter

Condor is an old machete making company that found out that knives are good sellers too.

They have been working the marketing aspect for about 10 yrs with some really off the wall knife designs.

That said, a properly HT'ed 1075 is good steel. Most write up's and reviews I've seen state that they work great and the finish is rough.

They are priced good.

----------


## FireSteel703

They are produced in El Salvador.  The company has been plagued with quality control issues, but have have improved in 2011 but QC issues still persist.  I bought a 2011 Condor Bushlore and had to send it back due for a replacement to an uneven grind (the most common complaint).  It's an okay knife in its price range, if you getone with no issues. The sheaths are pretty nice for any price range IMO.  As stated, it is 1075 so it will rust easier than 1095.  The handle come in a variety of wooden handles, different color, and even final finishing.

----------


## Phaedrus

My Bushlore is nice.  I have half a dozen Condors and all are serviceable, but they're not top drawer...nor would you expect them to be for the price.  But if I had to survive in the woods and had my Bushlore as my only knife it wouldn't cause me concern.

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

I am on my third kumunga (first two begged by son and friend)  for a large knife with a sort of spear point they are nice.

I strip off the finish that comes on them, and then after sharpening them up to my taste, vinegar patina them.

The handles on them tend to be full tang, (at least on the kumunga and others I have seen) and can be removed if one wants to re-scale them to ones own preference.

This year 2012 they are coming out with a Kephart that is said to be exact to Horace Kephart's blade.  I'm thinking of getting one.

They have improved QC greatly over the years, and I have had no issues with the ones I have, also seems to be excellent warranty, but I have never had to use it.

The steel is 1075 high Carbon, so they throw sparks from a fire steel excellently, and hold a good edge / sharpen fairly easy.  Hardness seems to be 58ish give or take a point or so.

The sheaths are very heavy and good quality for the price point.

All in all if you shop around you can get a good servicable blade for 20 - 40 dollars.  (Often sold at good discounts, I have paid 25 percent off MSRP for mine typically)

There are several utube videos on the Kumunga and other blades if you want to try your google fu.

----------


## AR7

I just ordered a Condor "Speed Bowie", at a very good price: 24.85 USD  :Yes: 

Here: http://goinggear.com/knives-tools/fi...wie-knife.html

----------


## Rick

Ummm. The price is......oh, never mind. It will show up on the credit card statement.

----------


## AR7

I just received my knife: Without a doubt, a great tool for the money...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Looks like useful.

----------


## ktomes_340

I have 5 of them and they are awesome. I call them a full tang mora. The prices are good, too

----------

